# Selling of items on this site?



## still learning (Mar 8, 2009)

I am sure others mention it before...can we have a place to sell or trade martial art stuffs on this site?

Aloha


----------



## MJS (Mar 8, 2009)

still learning said:


> I am sure others mention it before...can we have a place to sell or trade martial art stuffs on this site?
> 
> Aloha


 
We already have a spot.
http://martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=22

Of course, please take note of the rules for that section. 

Mike


----------

